# Please/



## Emma (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry...........


----------



## Emma (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry...........


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

do you have anyone you trust you can call??


----------



## Emma (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry...........


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

well im here ok. as is everyone else on this board. i know we're not there in person but we'll help


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

No biggie......


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

I've PM'd you. 
There must be a counseling line at your Uni. I say: give it a call. You're not the only person who feels, or has felt, like you do. Lots of people know how to help. Being depressed, or abusing substances, or being stressed, or all 3 may make you feel alone, but in truth, they're very common things. I'm sure there's some student health service thing, or whatever, that you can call.


----------



## Emma (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry...........


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya, CurvyEm. We're all here. Don't keep us in suspense.


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

it blows all the flirting.


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

uh...no more suspense, i guess. more of the drinky-drink. 

do the english know the crying wolf story? and of course i'll get lambasted for this, but...do be a bit careful, Em.


----------



## Emma (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry...........


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

*sends army of rodent over to watch over em*


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

laugh a little.


----------



## Emma (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry...........


----------



## Emma (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry...........


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

...................


----------



## fa_foo (Jan 6, 2006)

Em

You mentioned you only cut yourself a little... Knives, etc, stay away from them when you feel that way. Perhaps try scratching with fingernails as a substitute.

Also, you ask about quasars in your sig: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quasar

they're very bright and many megaparsecs away, apparently.

foo


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

This whole thing is a cry for help... FOR JANE!


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

all I know is that I'm making a cry for help too. Every week someone on some message board I read threatens suicide or homicide or ... parasites. And I'm sure sometimes, there are legit things going on, but...I don't know. There's always someone taken in, who gets on the phone and calls the local police out to someone's house, and...well, you get the picture. Like every month! It's gettin' crazy! I mean, I was nuts when I was young, too, and I had my 'cry for help' moments, real and imagined, but I didn't have the internet to go to.


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

I have my reasons. It has to do with me.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

im lost now but thats to be expected


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> im lost now but thats to be expected


Me, too, Chippy.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

Seriously, Em. Let the thread stand. It's a document of where your mind was at a particular time. If you think it's gone too far, then you're more likely to get help so it doesn't go that far again. If it really is nothing, then leaving it here won't bother you, either, as the post to the thread trail off and it's forgotten in the rest of the BBS database.


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

it's gone now. gone, daddy, gone. gone gone gone. and we all look like kooks, now.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

what you gonna kook for me? im hungry




and its...its "a gone gone gone shes been gone so long"


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

don't you DARE tell me how to sing my pop songs, you little rat!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

*squeakychirps cutely at the Jes*


*then runs off with her stuffed bear*


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

Is this where I tell the story, yet again, about how the heir to the teddy bear fortune asked me to marry him? it is, isn't it?

well, it was 5 years ago or so, and he was living out in ORegon...

anyway, i'm singing one song, you're singing another, and that's that. and i'm right.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

youre right

im a lefty


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

Be right back, have to go WHEEEE after reading you two.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

im contagious! quarantine me with hot sick bbws!


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

Pinches Chippy's ass....I'm a devout ass pincher.


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> im contagious! quarantine me with hot sick bbws!




i think what you really want is sick hot bbws.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> im contagious! quarantine me with hot sick bbws!




or pie.


you may quarantine me with pie.

yum.


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh the joys of a Chipmunk with ADHD.

And pie.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

who am i
where am i
why is there ice down my pants?


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

Chippy
Chippy Land
Ice Chips? or cubes? It matters when I answer.


----------



## Emma (Jan 6, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Seriously, Em. Let the thread stand. It's a document of where your mind was at a particular time.



Indeed. I had been out drinking. I had come back in, got upset, instead of hurtin myself like I normally do, I hurt myself a little, decided to post, then deicded to get rid of the posts.

But like 'Jes' said. I need to be careful of the 'boy who cried wolf', So I promise I will NEVER mention a problem of mine again, not even if I feel as desperate as I did then, infact next time I'll hurt myself without trying to calm myself on a message board.

I WILL NOT BE BACK.

Thank you Jes.


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmm. Wait a sec, half an hour ago, you said you weren't mad. You crazy kids today on the internets. Who can keep up?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

Jes:

I'd rather she'd post a problem, even if its often, than she keep it in and let it fester.

Trust me on this one.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh, now you care what Jes thinks?!? Jeeze, I'm never gonna get to read an uneditted Emmeline post, am I?


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

well i'm not about to argue with a chipmunk at midnight, but I never suggested she not post about her problems. In fact, I tried my best to offer her some good advice. But I can post what I want, too, and this post and edit and post and edit and not mad and then mad...well, it's a lot, especially when it's happened before. I'm glad she has supportive people who feel she's doing the right thing and that's what I'll say about that.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

STOP ARGUING YOURE GONNA MAKE THE CHIPPY CRY!!!!


tee hee


----------



## FEast (Jan 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> I was nuts when I was young, too, and I had my 'cry for help' moments, real and imagined, but I didn't have the internet to go to.


Neither did I; it wasn't even heard of back then. Do you suppose that's why I wound up on the wrong end of a stomach pump several times?

I'm afraid I missed most of the commotion, but if coming here and getting some of that pain out of your system helps, I say let 'er rip. I pray that neither Em nor anybody else is reluctant in the future to turn to us for help. At the very least, we can "listen," which is what's usually needed in these cases anyway. A sympathetic ear can do wonders when one is in the depths of depression.

I imagine there are several suicide e-hotlines to which people can turn, but how many of them are fat-related?

Em, please don't be put off by some of the mean things people say. Jes and others are entitled to their opinions, but most of us are more than willing to help. Better that than being devastated at learning of your untimely demise because you felt you had nowhere to turn.

What you're going through right now, Em, is very serious. I cannot urge you more strongly to try to seek some professional help. As the daughter of a severely depressed woman, who passed on the depression gene to her, I can honestly say that you _will_ get some relief from talking. It won't make it all better, and it won't make it go away, but it will make it easier to cope.

I'm sorry I didn't respond to your cry for help last week, but what I had to say would have taken me too long to write, and I simply didn't have the time. It left me feeling rather guilty, but I saw that you were getting plenty of help, so I knew you were "safe," at least for the time being.

Suffice it to say that, again, as the daughter of an alcoholic father, who was fortunate enough _not_ to inherit his alcoholic gene, and the wife of two alcoholics as well as the g/f of several alcoholic b/f's, I'm all too familiar with alcoholism. There are several types, and it seems to me you may have one of them. I did a lot of social drinking in my day. Some of it was to dull the devastating emotional pain, and some of it was just to try to somehow "fit in" (there were no size acceptance groups back then), but none of it did me any good. If anything, because it at first makes you feel a little high and giddy and removes the cloak of inhibitions, you don't realize that it's actually a depressant, and wind up feeling worse than ever. I never had a desire to drink when I was alone, thank God, or I might not still be around to be typing this.

Bottom line, Em, get help wherever and whenever you can, be it professional, from friends or family who are willing to listen and not constantly berate you, and by coming here or anyplace else you can that will help get you through 'til the next day. None of your addictive behavior is going to help you, and the advice to take it one day at a time has always helped me, especially in the last few years. 

While my current problem doesn't begin to emulate yours, I'm desperate to lose some weight so I can become more mobile. One thing I've had to do is give up chocolate, which is something to which I've been addicted for as long as I can remember. Each day it gets a little easier, and when the cravings start, I desperately try to take my mind off it, pronounce I will not allow it to rule my life, and that if I can get through just one more day, I won't have broken my record of x-number of chocolate-free days. 

I live in awe of people who manage to give up drinking, smoking, drugs, or gambling, because I know how difficult my pales-in-comparison addiction is. They've earned my deepest respect. I doubt I'll ever be totally free of many of my food addictions (chocolate's the worst of 'em), and it's a real struggle to maintain my determination, but having a professional with whom to discuss my problems takes away some of the stress that brings on the cravings.

Good luck to you, Em. You have a lot of people who care about you, even if you often feel as 'though you're all alone, without a friend in the world.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 7, 2006)

While I have the greatest empathy for Emma's ongoing travails, it makes me consider revoking the "edit" function. It's no fun to peruse a thread where obviously something happened, but it's all been erased. If the impulse to write it down was strong enough despite a resolve not to, then one might as well leave the words to face the cold, hard morning after. Else they do not really help at all.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 7, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> While I have the greatest empathy for Emma's ongoing travails, it makes me consider revoking the "edit" function. It's no fun to peruse a thread where obviously something happened, but it's all been erased. If the impulse to write it down was strong enough despite a resolve not to, then one might as well leave the words to face the cold, hard morning after. Else they do not really help at all.



On another board I use, the edit function is available, but only for a limited amount of time after you post. I don't know if that's something you can set... say 15 minutes or so. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> On another board I use, the edit function is available, but only for a limited amount of time after you post. I don't know if that's something you can set... say 15 minutes or so.
> 
> Just a thought.



ANOTHER board you use, AM? Another?!  How could you after all we've had together. Sniff. Cruel world it is. Hearts trampled like so much ... what? Is this the privilege of beautiful women? [Webmaster shuffles off and throws the 15 minute switch]


----------



## Tina (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh, please don't. I detest posting on boards where I cannot edit, as my ADD-addled brain causes me to mix up words sometimes.

Also, everyone should have the right to change their mind, even though it can kind of screw up threads.


----------



## FEast (Jan 7, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> While I have the greatest empathy for Emma's ongoing travails, it makes me consider revoking the "edit" function. It's no fun to peruse a thread where obviously something happened, but it's all been erased. If the impulse to write it down was strong enough despite a resolve not to, then one might as well leave the words to face the cold, hard morning after. Else they do not really help at all.


While I see your point, Conrad, I'd hate to see you do that. Many's the time I've written something, edited it, then posted it, only to find I missed something else I should have fixed. Perfectionist that I am, I'd hate to lose that option (control freak that I also am  ).

While we're on the subject of editing, I've asked you about this before, but would appreciate it if you could check it again. If I'm in this mode of posting a reply, and want to copy what I've written and paste it elsewhere 'til I have time to return and finish it, right clicking absolutely does not give me the "Copy" option. I can "Select All," but even after that, don't get the "Copy" option. 

Sometimes I also want to highlight and cut something, and paste it in a more sensible place in my post, and "Cut" isn't available either. "Paste" is always there, but not these other necessary editing tools.

I've seen "Copy" available in some other instances, but can't remember where at the moment, but definitely not on "Reply to Thread." I visit other V-boards, and haven't run into this problem there, so I suspect it's an adjustment that needs to be made in the software here. If you could find it, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## Jane (Jan 7, 2006)

I type faster than I can spell. I like edit. Besides, sometimes after I've posted, I get much wittier. I think that's posted. It may be when I'm toasted.


----------



## FEast (Jan 7, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> [Webmaster shuffles off and throws the 15 minute switch]


I'm familiar with a board like that, too, and if you absolutely feel you have to do this, could you make it at least 30 minutes? Some of us have constant interruptions and can't get to further editing that quickly. 

I sincerely hope, however, that you don't limit the editing, and agree with Tina that it should always be an option. Haven't you ever said or done something that you wish you could take back? Granted, we don't usually get that option in life, and I suppose we all have to learn that, but since this is supposed to be one of the few, if only, safe havens we have, can't we be allowed such an option? Are you really here to teach this kind of life lesson to people, or to help them get through difficult times and share their fat-related experiences? You don't have to be a parent here, and I'm sure that wasn't your reason for starting this forum.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Jane (Jan 7, 2006)

True, as an adult you don't get many "do over's."


----------



## Tina (Jan 7, 2006)

Right. And I've seen edits avoid fights, too. Sometimes things are said in the heat of passion and then taken back through edit. Often someone has read it, but it can still avoid some problems.

Not being able to edit one's posts is the one thing I detested about the old board software.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> While I have the greatest empathy for Emma's ongoing travails, it makes me consider revoking the "edit" function. It's no fun to peruse a thread where obviously something happened, but it's all been erased. If the impulse to write it down was strong enough despite a resolve not to, then one might as well leave the words to face the cold, hard morning after. Else they do not really help at all.



Just do a point-in-time database recovery to the original timestamp on a backup server. Simple, right? 

That, or every time someone posts something we're concerned about, we do a reply with quote, which preserves the original message, even if the original itself gets edited away.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 7, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> ANOTHER board you use, AM? Another?!  How could you after all we've had together. Sniff. Cruel world it is. Hearts trampled like so much ... what? Is this the privilege of beautiful women? [Webmaster shuffles off and throws the 15 minute switch]




It's not the same as this board, it doesn't mean as much. I was drunk, and it was just one time, and I didn't even really like them that much... but no one was wondering where I was around here, and I was feeling a little neglected... and well, we all make mistakes!!!! 

*bawling*

I'm sorry!!!!!!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2006)

Can I be a moderator if you fire AnnMarie?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 7, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> While I have the greatest empathy for Emma's ongoing travails, it makes me consider revoking the "edit" function.


WARNING: Grumbly, complainy content ahead!

This is precisely why I suggested at the start of the new board software that we disable the edit function. I've too often seen it abused in this way. And in Curvy's case, the 15-minute time limit won't make much difference, as she sometimes deletes within a couple of minutes.

_An edit is not an apology._ The current function allows the troubled few to toy with the concerned many. I'm _this_ close (holding thumb and index really really close together) to quoting Spock here. Again. 

Have you ever thought of giving the kids their own board, Conrad? I won't go into all the benefits of this, but recent and repeated events seem to make one benefit acutely clear. 

And while we're on the subject of software tweaking, is there a way to add a "reply to all" option to PMs, so group exchanges can be carried on without having to type in each name every time? Also, am I correct in assuming the latest changes in the "new posts" and "subscribed threads" functions are a done deal? They're still really limiting my use of the board.

No comment on whether that's not a good thing.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

AM I've seen that on another board too (sorry Conrad, its a political one and I know its best not to rant about how Chippy will be President on this board) and it gives a generous time (I think one hour).


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Have you ever thought of giving the kids their own board, Conrad?




The rodents better get one too! Or I'll sic snarky on ya!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 7, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> But like 'Jes' said. I need to be careful of the 'boy who cried wolf', So I promise I will NEVER mention a problem of mine again, not even if I feel as desperate as I did then, infact next time I'll hurt myself without trying to calm myself on a message board.



Nah, if you're afraid of that, better add another identity, such that none can trace who you are. Not every subject here requires to be as sweet as honey. We're grown up people (I hope).


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 7, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> The rodents better get one too! Or I'll sic snarky on ya!


The rodents already have their own board, Chipster. I'll shoot ya the link.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

NO SHOOT THE CHIPPY!


*shoots fake Mt Dew out my nostrils and ears*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 7, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Have you ever thought of giving the kids their own board, Conrad? I won't go into all the benefits of this, but recent and repeated events seem to make one benefit acutely clear.
> .



I am all for this!!! Sorry but I do find it a bit disconcerting sometimes to realize I am posting to a young man or woman who is young enough to be my child. But I'm weird like that. Now it's not that I dislike younger people - I just feel that sometimes in these exchanges age difference makes a difference.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 7, 2006)

FEast said:


> I'm afraid I missed most of the commotion, but if coming here and getting some of that pain out of your system helps, I say let 'er rip. I pray that neither Em nor anybody else is reluctant in the future to turn to us for help. At the very least, we can "listen," which is what's usually needed in these cases anyway. A sympathetic ear can do wonders when one is in the depths of depression.



I'm just gonna lay this out here and if anyone wants to attack me or call me insensitive - please be my quest.

This whole thing was not about getting help - it was about getting attention and creating a little drama - which we all know 20 somethings are very good at. IF it was about getting help - the posts would have been left alone. To take everything down was an admission of "Going too far" - IMHO.

I hope Em get's help - but coming to a web board for couseling is really not a good idea. I mean is anyone here trained to handle this and if someone is - do they want to take this on over the computer???????? Who here has experience dealing with a *cuttter*?? This is a very complicated issue to take on. And honestly ONLY a professional can deal with this kind of a situation.

When I was *that low* and I've been there more times than I want to admit - I told no one how low I was. I closed down and asked for nothing - and that moment in time - nothing anyone said to me could have made any difference. Yes Em is begging for help - but she needs to find the proper place to do that.

I just find the whole thing is inappropriate for this board.


----------



## fred_elliot (Jan 7, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I'm just gonna lay this out here and if anyone wants to attack me or call me insensitive - please be my quest.
> 
> This whole thing was not about getting help - it was about getting attention and creating a little drama - which we all know 20 somethings are very good at. IF it was about getting help - the posts would have been left alone. To take everything down was an admission of "Going too far" - IMHO.
> 
> ...



Well said. 
I am glad a few people are vocal against this. I was totally lambasted after i posted honest and frank comments to a similar post in December.

I am all for free speach on these boards, but if the younguns really are this depressed and suicidal, we aren't the people who they should turn to for help. You may achieve your objective in getting our attention, but I bet you all wish you hadn't


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2006)

I can see it now...

ANGST_385: I am so depressed. Woe, woe, woe is me. I might kill myself.
MODERATOR: Hey, that's off-topic, buddy. Take that to another forum.

More appropriately, Sandie's right, and Fred's right by association. We SHOULD be telling these posters to go to live help, not grouse about online for a few crumbs.

I now resolve to quote in my reply so the post can't never get deleted and you can see right there in front of you how you were. If it's uncomfortable enough to delete, it's time you got some real professional help.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 7, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> While I have the greatest empathy for Emma's ongoing travails, it makes me consider revoking the "edit" function. It's no fun to peruse a thread where obviously something happened, but it's all been erased. If the impulse to write it down was strong enough despite a resolve not to, then one might as well leave the words to face the cold, hard morning after. Else they do not really help at all.



I LOVE the edit function, Conrad. I hope you don't revoke it.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 7, 2006)

fred_elliot said:


> Well said.
> I am glad a few people are vocal against this. I was totally lambasted after i posted honest and frank comments to a similar post in December.



<cue tiny violins>

When are you going to let this one go?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 7, 2006)

20-somethings don't have the market cornered on drama-seeking posts, let's be honest. 

Second, I think a healthy edit time is just fine, and I too would hate to see it gone completely. I think most use it just as it's intended, to either add, elaborate, correct, etc. 

And I don't think there is any reason to set up an area for the younger among us. The suggestion of making a board where the younger should go so that the older aren't bothered or subject to this stuff is just silly to me.

If you want a board for the "over 40 crowd" or something, then fine, ask for that and let Conrad decide. I'm just uncomfortable with the idea of one group here pushing that another group should "keep to an area". It's different to want one of your own, than being told to go to one, or even asked nicely. I'm just more from the state the positive rather than the negative. I enjoy the fact that this board has so much diversity in background and age, it's part of what makes it interesting.

If I'm pissing anyone off with this, I'm sorry, but that's really how I feel about this. 

Now, having said that, I certainly don't think that all this crap should be going on here all the time, and it's obviously something we're trying to figure out. 

I'll do whatever I'm told, that's mah' job.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 7, 2006)

I too, enjoy the edit feature. Although I should employ it more.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 7, 2006)

I for one hope nobody does anything to the edit feature here. I hate coming here and seeing a whole thread that has gone on and all the hot button posts have been doctored over so that I missed all the good stuff. It seems I'm always out of the loop. That being said, despite beliefs to the contrary we are all adults here. If someone has second thoughts about a post or feel they made a statement in haste without thinking it through, leave it up to their discretion to take it down with apoligies so that others don't get hurt. You might be angry that you missed it, but it's not the end of the world. Life does go on as it did before.

A few times I've had to return to a post I made because a picture link that was working an hour ago suddenly doesn't work anymore and I want to fix it. I prefer being able to do that rather than having to repost the thing over and over again. And as for the notorious post scrapers, I like fatlane's idea. Quote the incriminating posts when you reply, especially for the people who are well known for such bait and switch behavior. Why drag the eintire board away in handcuffs because of the acts of a two or three people.


----------



## FEast (Jan 7, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I for one hope nobody does anything to the edit feature here. I hate coming here and seeing a whole thread that has gone on and all the hot button posts have been doctored over so that I missed all the good stuff. It seems I'm always out of the loop. That being said, despite beliefs to the contrary we are all adults here. If someone has second thoughts about a post or feel they made a statement in haste without thinking it through, leave it up to their discretion to take it down with apoligies so that others don't get hurt. You might be angry that you missed it, but it's not the end of the world. Life does go on as it did before.
> 
> A few times I've had to return to a post I made because a picture link that was working an hour ago suddenly doesn't work anymore and I want to fix it. I prefer being able to do that rather than having to repost the thing over and over again. And as for the notorious post scrapers, I like fatlane's idea. Quote the incriminating posts when you reply, especially for the people who are well known for such bait and switch behavior. Why drag the eintire board away in handcuffs because of the acts of a two or three people.


Good post, Lilly, and I agree with all that you wrote. In the case of leaving the edit feature as is, however, I fear that Conrad really did go off and change it right away, as he said he was going to do. I discovered this when I found an error in a post I'd made a few hours earlier, wanted to fix it, and was no longer offered that option. Hope he returns to this thread, and changes his mind again.~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jan 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> 20-somethings don't have the market cornered on drama-seeking posts, let's be honest.
> 
> Second, I think a healthy edit time is just fine, and I too would hate to see it gone completely. I think most use it just as it's intended, to either add, elaborate, correct, etc.
> 
> ...


AnnMarie, I agree with all that you wrote except for limiting the edit time. I'm frustrated that Conrad has done that, as it's already affected me. 

As for boards for different ages, it's an interesting possibility, but I agree that the differences are part of the reason these boards are so lively and interesting. I think the young make the older crowd feel a little more alive, and the older crowd can bestow the wisdom of their experiences on the younger...whether or not they're open to it. I also sometimes find myself chuckling at some of the things the youngsters here get up to, as I reminisce about the foolishness and fun of _my_ youth, and, quite frankly, being glad it's over and done. 

'Sides, how could you possibly monitor age limit boards? Will anyone over or under a certain age not be allowed? And who'll be the judge of who is or isn't? There are plenty of other forums that are set up for various age ranges, and I don't think it's necessary to do that here.~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 7, 2006)

AnnMarie - no one suggested that the younger posters be told to "Stay on your own board". It was suggested a board for the younger people might be a good thing. Is it so we old folks don't have to deal with 20 something angst - could be. But so what? You're got a sepreate board for the Female FA's - is that telling them they can't post anywhere else?? Not that I can see. It's just giving them a place of their own. A place I know is about FFA's and BHM's - and if I am not interested in this subject I stay away. Why is suggesting a board for the younger folks such a terrible thing to post? Well how about a Board for those of us over 40?? I'd be OK with that too. Us folks over 40 have issues to deal with that younger people do not. I think - maybe - you misread the suggestion that was made.

Do 20 somethings corner the market on drama??? Not at all. But being that young does make you prone to being dramatic. It's part of growing up. 
Seems to me I remember every day the world had come to an end over something trivial when I was in my 20's. And my freinds were the same way. It happens - and being dramatic is a far cry from coming onto this board and threatening suicide. We are talking apples and oranges. 

Here's another question for you or Conrad - whoever would like to answer. This is set up as a board for people over 18 - am I right? Why am I seeing so many posters under 18?? I'm not pointing fingers and I am not suggesting that you should ban the people under 18 nor should their contributions to the discussions here be marginalized. BUT - if this is suppose to be an adult discussion area - am I wrong to wonder why people under age are posting??

Don't get me wrong I love this place and I think you and Conrad and the other moderators have a tough job. But these are questions I've had and this seemed like as good a time as any to ask. 



AnnMarie said:


> 20-somethings don't have the market cornered on drama-seeking posts, let's be honest.
> 
> Second, I think a healthy edit time is just fine, and I too would hate to see it gone completely. I think most use it just as it's intended, to either add, elaborate, correct, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 8, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> AnnMarie - no one suggested that the younger posters be told to "Stay on your own board". It was suggested a board for the younger people might be a good thing. Is it so we old folks don't have to deal with 20 something angst - could be. But so what? You're got a sepreate board for the Female FA's - is that telling them they can't post anywhere else?? Not that I can see. It's just giving them a place of their own. A place I know is about FFA's and BHM's - and if I am not interested in this subject I stay away. Why is suggesting a board for the younger folks such a terrible thing to post? Well how about a Board for those of us over 40?? I'd be OK with that too. Us folks over 40 have issues to deal with that younger people do not. I think - maybe - you misread the suggestion that was made.
> 
> Do 20 somethings corner the market on drama??? Not at all. But being that young does make you prone to being dramatic. It's part of growing up.
> Seems to me I remember every day the world had come to an end over something trivial when I was in my 20's. And my freinds were the same way. It happens - and being dramatic is a far cry from coming onto this board and threatening suicide. We are talking apples and oranges.
> ...



How exactly is the age restriction going to be enforced then?


----------



## Tina (Jan 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> 20-somethings don't have the market cornered on drama-seeking posts, let's be honest.
> 
> Second, I think a healthy edit time is just fine, and I too would hate to see it gone completely. I think most use it just as it's intended, to either add, elaborate, correct, etc.
> 
> ...



A hearty "here, here!" and "ain't that the truth!"

As I was reading the original post I was getting visions of the Kiddie Table at Thanksgiving dinner, and wondering who would choose the age cutoff, etc. It seems ageist and intolerant to me, and how would those of us who are older feel if *we* were relegated to Outer Siberia? Or just made to feel like we're doddering? How is that different from what is being said about the younger ones here? I don't like that at all. I like being around young people and find that fresh ideas are a wonderful thing. I love the diversity, too and feel that if a certain poster bothers us it's easy to avoid their threads and posts -- if we really want to. Or maybe it's just preferable to go into threads we don't really need to go into, get our underwear in a twist and make snarky, dissatisfied posts that are neither wanted nor needed, simply because we cannot control ourselves -- you know, in a _mature_ fashion. As far as I'm concerned, it's easy to start "over 40" threads, if you can't deal with those who are significantly younger.

Beyond that, why should the edit function be disabled because of one or two events, when so many find it useful?

And Fred, let it go already -- it's not like someone stole your favorite coffee mug, or anything.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 8, 2006)

Update to this post:

I just went and read the rules. It looks like you have to be at least 13 to join - not 18, as I originally thought. I apologize for any misunderstandings.



Wayne_Zitkus said:


> AnnMarie - no one suggested that the younger posters be told to "Stay on your own board". It was suggested a board for the younger people might be a good thing. Is it so we old folks don't have to deal with 20 something angst - could be. But so what? You're got a sepreate board for the Female FA's - is that telling them they can't post anywhere else?? Not that I can see. It's just giving them a place of their own. A place I know is about FFA's and BHM's - and if I am not interested in this subject I stay away. Why is suggesting a board for the younger folks such a terrible thing to post? Well how about a Board for those of us over 40?? I'd be OK with that too. Us folks over 40 have issues to deal with that younger people do not. I think - maybe - you misread the suggestion that was made.
> 
> Do 20 somethings corner the market on drama??? Not at all. But being that young does make you prone to being dramatic. It's part of growing up.
> Seems to me I remember every day the world had come to an end over something trivial when I was in my 20's. And my freinds were the same way. It happens - and being dramatic is a far cry from coming onto this board and threatening suicide. We are talking apples and oranges.
> ...


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> 20-somethings don't have the market cornered on drama-seeking posts, let's be honest.


Obviously.

Tina and AnnMarie - Has someone suggested kids be restricted or relegated? I've seached this thread about as thoroughly as one can at 2am, and can't find mention of that. If you mean my question:

"Have you ever thought of giving the kids their own board, Conrad?"

...then I'm really stumped. There's no mention of anyone being limited to or from any other board. Peruse the main forums page and you'll see we have boards for FFAs, BHMs, Foodees, Fashionistas, Weight Gain enthusiasts, those interested in WLS, paysites, events, stories, etc. Few of them apply to me, but I've never been denied access, or even participation, in any of them. 

I'd guess _most_ forums like this have a young persons' board. Particularly those with as many teenagers as we have.

I enjoy young people, too, Tina. I work with mostly young musicians, and am delighted by their spirit, outlook, humor, and talent. But if they began using my program to solicit participants in suicide pacts or joke about a problem as serious as their cutting, I like to think I'd find a way to make it stop.

Regarding the editing abuses, I don't think this is about wanting to fix a link, or correct a misspelling. (Nor should the function be a replacement for personal responsibility.) It's about intentionally abusing the system and posting recklessly because you know you can remove it once it's produced the desired effect and/or before a moderator shows up. When the same thing is done repeatedly, one must, at some point, presume premeditation, no? I think that point has been reached here.

It's irreparably disruptive, wildly inconsiderate of those trying to help, drains the purpose of the board, and may even put Conrad at legal risk. It ultimately hurts CurvyEm considerably more than it helps her, and yes, I'm factoring in the possibility that she gets kicks out of it.

But more importantly, it muffles more genuine cries for help, perhaps even her own.

If anyone else has a better suggestion, I for one would be interested in hearing it. And I imagine Conrad would, too.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jan 8, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Obviously.
> 
> Tina and AnnMarie - Has someone suggested kids be restricted or relegated? I've seached this thread about as thoroughly as one can at 2am, and can't find mention of that. If you mean my question:
> 
> ...



Gotta go with BB on this one.

I, too, was mystified by the assumption that anyone suggested any mandatory restrictions or that there was anything negative or punative in the proposal.
I imagine that if i were in the younger age group that would be the first place i looked because, if for no other reason, that's where all the babes in my age group would congregate.

In my opinion, some of the finest contributors to this board have been of the younger set.
Having said that, while i would agree that 20-somethings don't have the market cornered on drama, from my experience as a parent i have to point out that they've got an AWFULLY hefty market share.

And while i'm opinionating, as one who looks to this board as my window on Contemporary Thought and the Finer Things in Life, the use of this place as a crisis line has been second only to reputation points in being less than a boon to the substance of discourse in this place.

I'm just sayin'....

Having had my say, i will resume my career of posting mature but totally without substance posts and wish you all a good week end.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

Since I am the one who suggested the posts be edited, let me add my two cents and my perspective:

We never know when there is a legitimate call for help. Support and responses were positive, and the situation seemed to get better. Since the posts were embarrassing the poster, I suggested the earlier ones be edited. I will not ignore calls for support. Isn't that what we're here for, to share our delights/problems/queries? (Well, and flirt.) Yes, professional help would have been optimal, but it was posted on this board, not one staffed with professionals. We just do what we can.

I was not impressed with the nasty little posts directed towards a member of the forum that followed. It was typical lashing out, and was uncalled for. It will make me hesitate before leap right to support again. Had it been me, THAT is the post I would have deleted, but that's just me.

I am amazed at the responses some people have to despondency. I don't understand intentionally inflicting pain on oneself (well, other than emotional, that I understand too well). 

I can just say I am so damned happy not to be in my 20's anymore.

I don't set the rules here. I will abide by whatever "Webmaster" decides. If they fall into perimeters I can abide by, I will stay. If not, I will leave. Though, the way the forums are set up, I can't imagine a dictatorial set of rules being adopted.

If not seeing exactly how someone spilled their guts upset some people...I apologize. I felt it was the best suggestion I had at the time. However, I fully understand those who felt the words should stay to be seen in the harsh light of morning.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jan 8, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Having had my say, i will resume my career of posting mature but totally without substance posts and wish you all a good week end.



Just to demonstrate my openmindedness and ability to accept change, i tried to edit my last and i can't find the option.
Am i missing something?

I wasn't gonna delete the whole thing (no, REALLY), i just wanted to lose a redundant "in this place".

*sigh*

I guess Mrs. Craig, my 8th grade English comp teach, will just have to keep spinning.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 8, 2006)

That's the kicker. Sometimes my dyslexic eye just doesn't catch the mistake till later. It read fine when I wrote it but then I come back and find redundant phrases, 'so' instead of 'do', 'and' instead of 'an' and other kinds of things I didn't see before. Editing was the beauty of this board experience and now the privilege is as good as gone. This so blows.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 8, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> I, too, was mystified by the assumption that anyone suggested any mandatory restrictions or that there was anything negative or punative in the proposal.
> I imagine that if i were in the younger age group that would be the first place i looked because, if for no other reason, that's where all the babes in my age group would congregate.


Mmmmm.... your reading comprehension gets me hot.


----------



## Tina (Jan 8, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Obviously.
> 
> Tina and AnnMarie - Has someone suggested kids be restricted or relegated? I've seached this thread about as thoroughly as one can at 2am, and can't find mention of that. If you mean my question:
> 
> ...



No, there was no mention of anyone being limited to a board. But it's one thing if younger people ask Conrad for a board, and quite another for older people to ask for one because they're seemingly irritated by the younger posters. Those in their 30's and above would likely not be thrilled to read this in the obverse and then hear talk of a separate board. I was deliberately overstating it with the Outer Siberia remark, but I do feel the Kiddie Table remark was spot on when it comes to seeming attitude of not wanting to be bothered by the young folks. I am in particular referencing Sandie's quote,

_I am all for this!!! Sorry but I do find it a bit disconcerting sometimes to realize I am posting to a young man or woman who is young enough to be my child. But I'm weird like that. Now it's not that I dislike younger people - I just feel that sometimes in these exchanges age difference makes a difference._



> I'd guess _most_ forums like this have a young persons' board. Particularly those with as many teenagers as we have.



Not in my experience, but I don't claim my experience to be even close to comprehensive.



> I enjoy young people, too, Tina. I work with mostly young musicians, and am delighted by their spirit, outlook, humor, and talent. But if they began using my program to solicit participants in suicide pacts or joke about a problem as serious as their cutting, I like to think I'd find a way to make it stop.



First, I never meant that by saying that I like younger people that you do not. Beyond that, I agree with this; it certainly is disconcerting. I've known a few cutters, and I've helped to raise lots of kids -- mainly boys -- my son's friends, who often came from dysfunctional homes and generally came to our house (which was kind of the hang-out spot, and after getting to know me, many of the boys came in to talk -- guess most of the adults in their life weren't big on listening to them and treating them with respect, unfortunately) to get away from the turmoil and dysfunction, so I know the angst of youth and just some of the things that can happen to them to make them want to cease living. But does anyone think that making a new board for younger people will solve it, or that it will stop if the editing function is removed? Or is it just to lessen the irritation factor for those who are older and don't want to see the process? Reading Sandie's post is what made me question it. 

I acknowledge that some might just be playing with us, but I have no idea how to divine it at the time and would rather be supportive and encouraging rather than disparaging, because, fact is, sometimes a person has no one else to tell things to and reaching out for some kind of care on a message board might be a first step to finding help (and Sandie, just because you keep it all inside, that doesn't mean your way is the best way). Reaching out and finding callousness and snarkiness certainly doesn't help a thing. I'd much rather err on the side of compassion. Not saying you wouldn't, BB, just giving my own take about the situation. 

Perhaps part of the reason we're seeing this has more to do with a more intimate feel here, with people seeming closer and more willing to share -- basically being comfortable enough with a group to express inner turmoil than it does any board function or partition. This is assuming sincerity, of course. I've seen some of this on a couple of non-SA boards, and generally the person is supported and listened to and encouraged to find help, sometimes with links provided for them.



> Regarding the editing abuses, I don't think this is about wanting to fix a link, or correct a misspelling. (Nor should the function be a replacement for personal responsibility.) It's about intentionally abusing the system and posting recklessly because you know you can remove it once it's produced the desired effect and/or before a moderator shows up. When the same thing is done repeatedly, one must, at some point, presume premeditation, no? I think that point has been reached here.



Personally, I'd much rather not let the entire editing capability be ended just because of one person.

Are you saying that is what Em did -- purposely abuse the board in a pre-meditated fashion? If so, how do you know this, as I don't know her well enough to be aware of that. If so, she deserves censure; if not, she deserves compassion.



> It's irreparably disruptive, wildly inconsiderate of those trying to help, drains the purpose of the board, and may even put Conrad at legal risk. It ultimately hurts CurvyEm considerably more than it helps her, and yes, I'm factoring in the possibility that she gets kicks out of it.
> 
> But more importantly, it muffles more genuine cries for help, perhaps even her own.
> 
> If anyone else has a better suggestion, I for one would be interested in hearing it. And I imagine Conrad would, too.



I don't know Em's intentions or sincerity level; again, I'd rather err on the side of compassion. I agree that it's a difficult situation, and I'm not really sure how to solve it. I don't think that removing the ability to edit our posts will help, though. I think if a person is playing a game then community censure is deserved, and is closer to the answer (though not unless we know it's a game and not a real cry for help). If it is a true cry for help, then the person should be encouraged to find help, but not made to feel like an ass for reaching out. This is just one opinion.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 8, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Tina and AnnMarie - Has someone suggested kids be restricted or relegated? I've seached this thread about as thoroughly as one can at 2am, and can't find mention of that.



I can't find it either B Babe. And I have read and re-read this thread to see if I was missing something. 

I see nothing wrong with giving the younger set their own board to congregate on. If I was 20 something I would be there probably exclusively.

OH well *shrug*:bow:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 8, 2006)

holy crap that was a long post Tina. But one I generally agree with...I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 8, 2006)

Tina said:


> ...so I know the angst of youth and just some of the things that can happen to them to make them want to cease living. But does anyone think that making a new board for younger people will solve it, or that it will stop if the editing function is removed? Or is it just to lessen the irritation factor for those who are older and don't want to see the process?


If by 'process' you mean kids getting mental health assistance, let's be clear what we're talking about here. I am _not_ talking about pleas for help. We've always had those, and will continue to. It's part of the purpose of the forum. No, I'm talking about deception and abuse, which further endangers those genuinely in need of help.

The irritation factor pales when compared to the fear that someone may not get much-needed help because of the compassion fatigue cause by those who came before.

Tina, I'm thinking you perhaps haven't actually seen it _in flagrante_. Here's how it generally goes:

Step 1 - Wail so bloodcurdlingly that everyone runs to your aid. Yes, even those who know how it will end. One must err on the side of safety in the moment. So we do.

Step 2 - Flip the sucker switch. "Not really! Just kidding! I'm drunk! Tee-heee! Never mind!" Which is followed by upper case laughter then a mass deleting of posts and a board full of weary people a bit less likely to help the next time or the next person, when said help may actually be warranted and fruitful.

So, to answer your questions -- Will providing the youth a retreat of their own end teen angst? Nope. Can't imagine why one might think it would. 

Will cutting the editing function end the cry-wolf scamming regularly being done here? Probably. Take away the tool used to scam, and you'll at least see far less of it. 

I don't recall an edit function on the old board. I don't even think we had spellcheck, though I'm probably wrong about that. Yet people somehow found a way to take responsibility for what they posted.

As to your suggestion I instead ask for a non-teen board: Yeah. I don't get that. Sounds kinda rude, to me. 

I'm offering my suggestions, Tina. My own. They're based on what I've seen happen as it's happening, and communications I've had with those in question, both public and private, often _while_ it's happening. As I said before, if anyone has any better suggestions, it'd be really helpful to share them.


----------



## Tina (Jan 8, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> If by 'process' you mean kids getting mental health assistance, let's be clear what we're talking about here. I am _not_ talking about pleas for help. We've always had those, and will continue to. It's part of the purpose of the forum. No, I'm talking about deception and abuse, which further endangers those genuinely in need of help.



By "process" I mean being young and just the act of growing up and the occasional angst and drama that goes along with it.



> Step 2 - Flip the sucker switch. "Not really! Just kidding! I'm drunk! Tee-heee! Never mind!" Which is followed by upper case laughter then a mass deleting of posts and a board full of weary people a bit less likely to help the next time or the next person, when said help may actually be warranted and fruitful.



Okay, this I can agree with. If a person posts something revealing and is then later sorry they'd divulged too much, that's one thing. But if it is a game then that's another thing and it stinks. Then it's time to deal with the individual poster and not do the thing where everyone is punished for one or two people's actions.



> I don't recall an edit function on the old board. I don't even think we had spellcheck, though I'm probably wrong about that. Yet people somehow found a way to take responsibility for what they posted.



I know, it was the one thing I hated about the old board software. Hated. I vastly prefer to post on boards where I can edit when I feel it's needed. I'm a responsible adult and feel I should have that option when available. It might be different if a lot of people started removing posts, etc., but even then it says more about the poster themselves than anyone else, and I support keeping that function.



> As to your suggestion I instead ask for a non-teen board: Yeah. I don't get that. Sounds kinda rude, to me.



Where did I suggest this? I don't recall saying that at all, BB, and it was certainly not my intention to say it. I think it was someone else who said it, maybe.

Sorry for the long post again, Larry.  Quoting helps me to keep it all straight.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 8, 2006)

I know where you're coming from, BB.

A political board that I used to frequent had a whole bunch of teenagers join right after the election last year - seems the election got them intereted in politics and they wanted to participate. But they were getting in to lots of arguments with some of the older participants (myself included), simply because our ages gave is far different perspectives on things. I mean, someone who has never known life without MTV is coming from a different place than someone who remembers the heyday of Top 40 AM radio.

So I suggested that there be special avatars for under-18 posters. Well - you would have thought that I had suggested that everyone under 18 should have their right arm cut off!!! I was subjected to all sorts of abusive posts and nasty personal messages. And Sandie got them, too - simply because she was my wife. The whole thing culminated a few months later, when a few of the under-18 crowd managed to get themselves apointed as moderators and got me and Sandie banned from the board.

I know EXACTLY what you were saying, BB. Giving the younger posters a place of their own does NOT mean that they should be exiled there; it merely gives them a place of their own that they can use if they choose to use it.



Boteroesque Babe said:


> If by 'process' you mean kids getting mental health assistance, let's be clear what we're talking about here. I am _not_ talking about pleas for help. We've always had those, and will continue to. It's part of the purpose of the forum. No, I'm talking about deception and abuse, which further endangers those genuinely in need of help.
> 
> The irritation factor pales when compared to the fear that someone may not get much-needed help because of the compassion fatigue cause by those who came before.
> 
> ...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 8, 2006)

Tina said:


> No, there was no mention of anyone being limited to a board. But it's one thing if younger people ask Conrad for a board, and quite another for older people to ask for one because they're seemingly irritated by the younger posters. Those in their 30's and above would likely not be thrilled to read this in the obverse and then hear talk of a separate board.



Right on Tina. One of the top online catch phrases of the century would go something like, "If you don't like my posts then don't read them." I can't tell you how many times I've read that in print. Many times I've seen a serious thread degenerate so far off topic that it begins to resemble an episode of Hee Haw. Certainly I've been a contributor a time or two but dander would be raised pretty high if anyone were to suggest that certain members of our community prone to this type of behavior should have their own stable to graze in. And there are far more of us yukking it up in here to make a more credible argument for it than just the one or two from the under 21 crowd.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 8, 2006)

Tina said:


> Where did I suggest this? I don't recall saying that at all, BB, and it was certainly not my intention to say it. I think it was someone else who said it, maybe.


You're right, Tina. My bad. I can't find who suggested the reverse (nor do I have the will to keep looking). Sorry.

And another idea for Conrad -- Perhaps the edit function can be disabled only for those who abuse it.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Many times I've seen a serious thread degenerate so far off topic that it begins to resemble an episode of Hee Haw.



Lilly, there was no reason to get personal about me.


----------



## Tina (Jan 8, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> You're right, Tina. My bad. I can't find who suggested the reverse (nor do I have the will to keep looking). Sorry.
> 
> And another idea for Conrad -- Perhaps the edit function can be disabled only for those who abuse it.



Wonderful idea, BB!

Jane and Lilly:


----------



## Ceres (Jan 8, 2006)

For pete's sake curvy!!!!you have a problem..probably is related to how you feel about yourself...counseling...rings a bell????what next?kill yourself????we are here to help...you can email me,pm me whatever...but if you need to talk a one to one is better than a public post...i saw that others in this community emailed you or pm you...if you want help we are here..if you prefer dwell in your own misery and cry over yourself..be my guest..but what good it would be for you????i am so angry!!!!wake up woman!!life is worthed to live!!oh if you are thinking easy for you to talk..want me to tell you my life story???but i survived and today at 41 i am alive and married with the most wonderful man in the world...things CAN change!!!!!!!if you want too.....
email me at [email protected] or pm me at merlinea2001 in yahoo messenger...or ladycrow23 on hotmail messenger!!!!!!Ceres


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

Tina said:


> Wonderful idea, BB!
> 
> Jane and Lilly:


Well, I'm stealing another image. Thanks, Tina!!!!


----------



## Tina (Jan 8, 2006)

Jane, if you PM me your email address I'll send you a bunch of them -- but in a couple of days, as it's my honey's birthday and we're going out of town. 

Anyway, send your addy and as soon as I can I'll email you a load of them.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm still all about the edit feature, and I don't think it should be disabled.... just an extended time limit if people are all fuzzed up about it. If you can't catch your mistake in an hour or 3... oh well, not a biggie. But whatever, Conrad has clearly made a change, I just don't know what it is (been away for a day). But in general I agree with most that a few people who abuse it should not ruin the feature for most who enjoy it very much. I'm ALLLLLLL for disabling it for people who routinely abuse it, but have no idea if the feature is user dynamic... maybe Conrad can figure it out for us. 

And I also never said anyone suggested the youngins be exiled. I just feel that people who are NOT 20-somethings suggesting "they" have their own place to go just doesn't sit right with me. It's my opinion as a user and member here for about 8 years, not as a moderator. I'm just giving my opinion like everyone else. 

Peace people.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

Tina said:


> Jane, if you PM me your email address I'll send you a bunch of them -- but in a couple of days, as it's my honey's birthday and we're going out of town.
> 
> Anyway, send your addy and as soon as I can I'll email you a load of them.


Done. You two have FUN, FUN, FUN!!!


----------



## Tina (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks, Jane. We will.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

Just a thought: Do NOT have a special status for any age group. People will either lie or we'll get FBI agents logging on, posing as underage bait.


----------



## crownofswords (Jan 8, 2006)

hey i missed all the controversy...


awww....


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2006)

I think we should have a board specifically for members who own highly trained monkey butlers. 

I'm just saying.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

It would be great if we had a board especially for people who hijack threads.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

We don't?????


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2006)

fatlane said:


> It would be great if we had a board especially for people who hijack threads.



That would be like having a special bank with no locks, alarms, security cameras or guards for bank robbers. Where's the challenge?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

So who wants challenge?

How about we have a thread where we just stare at each other?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2006)

Let's have a special board for fat people and people who like fat people! W00T! 

Oh, wait.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

I have given out too much reputation in the last 24 hours to give that post what it deserves.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I have given out too much reputation in the last 24 hours to give that post what it deserves.



Sad sniffle. Lower lip quiver.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

I told you what happened when you spread it around too much.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

BAM! I just repped Carrie!


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

Your 24 hours must be up.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2006)

fatlane said:


> BAM! I just repped Carrie!



Check's in the mail.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

Remember, I also accept PayPal money transfers!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Remember, I also accept PayPal money transfers!



I maxed out my credit card downloading monkey butler porn.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

Then start a paysite and give me access to it.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2006)

A paysite of me or my monkey butlers? Because I won't exploit them. Don't ask me to.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

Paysite of you, of course. I would never think to exploit your monkey butlers. I love animals.


----------

